# Filter for DTP



## jen1979 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi

I am due up for another water filter change and wondering if anyone has sourced these from anywhere other than Sage? Mine is the newer one which uses the Clara filters.


----------



## jonf (Nov 17, 2018)

As far as I've seen, Sage is the only place which do the filters in the correct size. However, you don't need to use the expensive Claro filters - just buy a replacement filter holder (e.g. ones for the BE will fit fine) along with the "cheaper" 6-for-£13 standard filters.


----------



## DAH (Nov 3, 2018)

Not experienced with the Claro filter, but can confirm that Jonf is correct and the normal filter holder will fit. You can then buy generic branded filters from Amazon or Ebay. Search for Breville or coffee machine BWF100 filters. Buying in bulk is the best way, my last purchase was for 24 but it made it so much cheaper then getting them from Sage.


----------



## jonf (Nov 17, 2018)

DAH said:


> You can then buy generic branded filters from Amazon or Ebay. Search for Breville or coffee machine BWF100 filters.


Most of the filters I can find are shipping from Aus or the US so aren't any cheaper than direct from Sage. I also read somewhere on here that the Sage filters have some ion-exchange resin to soften the water which the cheaper filters lack (being charcoal-only).

I'm also not sure how much I trust those cheap import no-brand charcoal filters on Amazon... 6 for £3? Hm.

What I do know is that you have to watch the sizes carefully. There are similar-shaped filters for other appliances which are about half the size of the BWF100 filters.


----------



## DAH (Nov 3, 2018)

With the greatest respect, I'm not sure I buy the Sage hype, but I'm far from an expert about filters and the like, so ultimately it's up to you to do what you think is best. I use bottled water anyway, so the filter is not adding a lot of value in my book. I can say with 100% certainty though, that the BWF100 generic filters do fit, at least the ones i bought do.


----------



## jonf (Nov 17, 2018)

DAH said:


> I'm not sure I buy the Sage hype


I'd agree - much of their stuff is massively overpriced (e.g. descaler and cleaning tablets).

I also don't use an in-tank filter - like you I either use bottled water, or at a push filter-jug water. I've also started trying softened water in the tank when I make longer drinks; it completely removes any build-up of limescale internally and any extra sodium in the 20ml espresso shot is easily balanced out by the added ~300ml filtered or bottled hot water.

This is why if the Sage filters have ion-exchange resin, which is the same as a water softener has, they should prevent limescale more effectively than a plain charcoal filter.

Whether they're worth the money though...


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

I had the same question a couple of months back when I moved back to Bristol, it's got very hard water here so need to be careful!

I gave up buying the Claris filters as they're pretty pricey compared to standard filters. Instead, I bought a Brita jug with maxtra+ filters. It was £12 with one filter, and 6 more for £18 I think. It works out much cheaper! The only faff is just ensuring it's always topped up.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Be aware that Maxtra filters make tap water taste better, but do very little to reduce scale in my experience. Maybe for the first week or so, but that's it. Can help with taste but you will still need to keep an eye on scaling.

Waitrose Lockhills is only 18p a litre and has a good composition that is machine friendly.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It's possible to buy a tanked RO unit that sounds like it includes remineralisation for around £100, then replacement cost of the filters but even that doesn't compete with bottled water.

It might be possible to find Sage's latest filter else where in the world at a much reduced cost. It is on the ones that Fracino use for instance.







but the seller I found wouldn't sell to the UK.

The main aspect though is that Sage machines can be descaled easily. It takes a while on a DB but still not much of a problem. Do it regularly with minimal use of steam.If there is some way that the passage of the solution can be slowed down giving it more chance to descale the thermocoil *maybe* do it that way.







I would.

They appear to use a more aggressive descaler than puly cafe but on the other hand the % they quote on the constituents don't add up.

If some one thinks that pour over filters really soften I'd suggest getting a hardness checking kit. They cost peanuts and they may be a bit surprised by the results. Resin based filters tend to be long so that the water remains in contact long enough for them to work. They get bigger and bigger as the flow rates go up.

John

-


----------



## DAH (Nov 3, 2018)

Just a point on the brita filter jugs and tap water. I, like many I guess, thought it was beneficial to use jug water to reduce limescale along with the Sage filters, and perhaps it is, but attached are some pictures from the inside of my Barista Express solenoid valve. I have a large charcoal filter on my cold water tap, put that into a filter jug, and ran it through my BE tank with the small filter on it - so, triple filtered....(like a good vodka!!). 6 months of about 10 shots a day with descaling when the machine told me per vendor instructions with 50/50 vinegar/water, then using their additional descaling routine, of up to 4 hours with their descaling tablets and you can see the photos!

Granted, it could've been a lot worse, but since switching to bottled water (and generic filters), the build up is less... Not terribly scientific, but my point is I'm not sure how effective charcoal filters are at reducing scale.


----------



## BigTony47 (Nov 27, 2020)

The charcoal filter doesn't help with hard water, for that you need ion-exchange resin - like there used to be in the Sage. I live in a super hard water area, so i mostly use bottled water. Wish I could get hold of the ion-exchange filters that they used to sell.


----------

